# Kontakt 6 Problems



## Garry (Nov 18, 2018)

I recently installed the new Kontakt 6 player, but noticed several problems since doing so:

- my QuickLoad library is empty when opened in a Kontakt 6 instance
- when I open a Kontakt 5 instance, I can see the quick load library, but get the error: "Your version of Kontakt is too old to load this file. Please update to the latest version"
- when I open any instrument in Kontakt 5 for the files menu (ie, not those that have an entry under the Libraries tab), I see 'DEMO' in big red letters

I think my easiest option is to uninstall the Kontakt 6 Player - I tried that, as described here (https://support.native-instruments....Software-and-Drivers-from-a-Mac-OS-X-Computer), but then I could no longer open any instruments, and get the error message "problem loading instrument", so had to reinstall the Kontakt 6 player.

Any ideas what to do?


----------



## Garry (Nov 18, 2018)

Seems this is a known issue, that many people are having, according to this NI support thread (https://support.native-instruments....mode-after-i-download-Kontakt-Player-6-en-us-), but the answers from NI aren't helpful.

Anyone having similar issues after installing Kontakt 6 player?


----------



## Garry (Nov 18, 2018)

So, I managed to solve some of the problems (uninstalled Kontakt 6 player and reinstalled Kontakt 5) and rebooting.

Bizarrely, the error message, "Your version of Kontakt is too old to load this file. Please update to the latest version" is seemingly limited to only 1 specific library (Albion One) - no idea why that specifically would be affected, but am reinstalling this too to see if that fixes it (huge pain though - 55Gb download for a start). 

Cautionary experience for others: I only installed Kontakt 6 player because it was sat there in Native Access, and I thought I'd check it out and ignore if not useful. Unfortunately doing so has caused lots of hassle, and it had zero benefit (no noticeable changes to GUI in versions 5 and 6, and no additional functionality in the player version that I could see). I suggest avoiding until future libraries make version 6 a requirement.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 19, 2018)

Quickload is *not carried over* between major Kontakt versions. You will have to copy it manually to the K6 QL folder.


----------



## vewilya (Nov 19, 2018)

Garry said:


> Seems this is a known issue, that many people are having, according to this NI support thread (https://support.native-instruments....mode-after-i-download-Kontakt-Player-6-en-us-), but the answers from NI aren't helpful.
> 
> Anyone having similar issues after installing Kontakt 6 player?


Yes! Annoyingly so!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 19, 2018)

Garry said:


> - when I open any instrument in Kontakt 5 for the files menu (ie, not those that have an entry under the Libraries tab), I see 'DEMO' in big red letters



Are you using Maschine/Komplete Kontrol? Because this is not supposed to happen if you have a full version of Kontakt 5 installed. There's an option in Maschine/Komplete Kontrol which says "Always use latest versions of NI plugins", which you should *disable*, so that K5 doesn't automatically get replaced with K6 when you instantiate it.







AU version inheritance is the same in this regard, but I am not sure if you can disable it.


----------



## Garry (Nov 19, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Are you using Maschine/Komplete Kontrol? Because this is not supposed to happen if you have a full version of Kontakt 5 installed. There's an option in Maschine/Komplete Kontrol which says "Always use latest versions of NI plugins", which you should *disable*, so that K5 doesn't automatically get replaced with K6 when you instantiate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ED - yes, I'm using Komplete Kontrol, and have the full version of Kontakt 5. Having uninstalled Kontakt 6 player, and reinstalled Kontakt 5 (full), and the reinstalled Albion One, it's working again - what a bizarre error! 

I'm left with the residual problem that my default Kontakt instance is still Kontakt 6 (even though I uninstalled everything based on the NI instructions for removing instruments), so I have to specifically remember to use Kontakt 5. Not a huge problem, but it's a lingering reminder to avoid Kontakt 6!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 19, 2018)

Garry said:


> Cautionary experience for others: I only installed Kontakt 6 player because it was sat there in Native Access, and I thought I'd check it out and ignore if not useful. Unfortunately doing so has caused lots of hassle, and it had zero benefit (no noticeable changes to GUI in versions 5 and 6, and no additional functionality in the player version that I could see). I suggest avoiding until future libraries make version 6 a requirement.



Thanks for posting this. I almost installed Kontact 6 Player the other day, thinking it couldn't hurt to have that option, but now I'm so glad I didn't!
(And thanks to ED for the helpful info for someday when I do need to install K6)


----------



## Ran Zhou (Nov 19, 2018)

I manually copied my QuickLoad folder to the new version folder as described it and it worked.
https://support.native-instruments....ackup-of-your-Quick-Load-Catalog-in-KONTAKT-5
Old folder path:
For windows: C:\ Users > Username > AppData > Local > Native Instruments > Kontakt 5 
For Mac: Application Support > Native Instruments > Kontakt 5
New Kontakt6 path:
C:\ Users > Username > AppData > Local > Native Instruments > Kontakt
I believe the AppData is a hidden folder by default you have to change the settings to make it visible if you are going to click through folders.


----------



## I like music (Nov 25, 2018)

Hey guys ... installed Berlin Woodwinds. Could access them, reloaded Kontakt, and now instead of saying "Instruments" it simply says "Browse" and I can't see any of the instruments/patches. This is after I got a dialogue recommending that I do a Batch Resave ...

Is this a common issue? Any advice/help? Totally stumped!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 26, 2018)

You might have pointed to a wrong folder when Native Access asked you for the library path? Which is peculiar, because NA would look for .nicnt file in that folder, and if it didn't find one, it wouldn't proceed with installation...


----------



## I like music (Nov 26, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You might have pointed to a wrong folder when Native Access asked you for the library path? Which is peculiar, because NA would look for .nicnt file in that folder, and if it didn't find one, it wouldn't proceed with installation...



I'm totally confused. Here's a screenshot of what it looks like, if that helps?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah, I know how it looks. Can you screenshot a few times the folder structure of BW folder (from the root of the folder up to a couple folders deep)?


----------



## I like music (Nov 26, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah, I know how it looks. Can you screenshot a few times the folder structure of BW folder (from the root of the folder up to a couple folders deep)?



Thank you so much for looking into this. Really appreciate the time you've already spent on it.

the .nicnt file is in the Samples folder ... does that look weird? Before I did the batch resave, I had no problems but now I do.

Also, to save space, I didn't copy over what looked like the revive samples, only the legacy ones (after I had extracted everything to an external hard drive)


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes, that's the mistake. .nicnt file needs to be in the root folder of the library. Just put it outside of Samples folder - it needs to be at the same folder level as where Instruments and Samples and Documentation folders are. Should work then.


----------



## I like music (Nov 26, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, that's the mistake. .nicnt file needs to be in the root folder of the library. Just put it outside of Samples folder - it needs to be at the same folder level as where Instruments and Samples and Documentation folders are. Should work then.



BOOM!!! 12 hours of stress, and I should have been asking Smaug for the answer all this time. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 26, 2018)

No prob


----------



## constaneum (Nov 26, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> No prob



Indeed a wizard of kontakt 6 problem solver. Ahah


----------



## euripides (Feb 22, 2020)

Similar but different problem: Nevermind older quickload sets. Even new ones that I set in K6, although they work when loading the instruments etc, when I quit and restart K6 (6.2.2) even the newly set quickload libraries disappear!!! It doesn't hold them. Any ideas?
PS: I discovered a crude workaround by adding them as "self-made" libraries in the library manager so they appear as "black" libraries on the left library pane but the point is to have quickload remember them instead.


----------



## unclecheeks (Feb 22, 2020)

euripides said:


> Similar but different problem: Nevermind older quickload sets. Even new ones that I set in K6, although they work when loading the instruments etc, when I quit and restart K6 (6.2.2) even the newly set quickload libraries disappear!!! It doesn't hold them. Any ideas?
> PS: I discovered a crude workaround by adding them as "self-made" libraries in the library manager so they appear as "black" libraries on the left library pane but the point is to have quickload remember them instead.



I have this problem often too. Solution is to find the problematic patches in the QL folder in Finder, delete them (I think they’re just aliases iirc), open up K6 stand-alone, then add them again. They show up fine then. Not sure why, but something gets screwed up with those aliases.


----------



## euripides (Mar 3, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> I have this problem often too. Solution is to find the problematic patches in the QL folder in Finder, delete them (I think they’re just aliases iirc), open up K6 stand-alone, then add them again. They show up fine then. Not sure why, but something gets screwed up with those aliases.


In my case, there are no aliases at all. All are the ordinary real patch files themselves. When I drag n drop them first time on quickload, they normally appear on the QL directory at the bottom right of K6 as per normal and they load. However, next time I launch K6 they all disappear and I have to drag n drop them again. There is something definitely wrong with K6 QL function. I am using the portable K6.2.2 version. However, I am also still actively running the portable K5.7.3 version, where my QL directory runs absolutely fine every time. I wonder if the two different versions clash somewhere in the registry.


----------



## unclecheeks (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m not familiar with the portable version, but I’m pretty sure anytime you drop a patch into QL, it creates an alias in the QL folder. Might have to google how to get to it in Finder. Try deleting some of the ones that aren’t working (in Finder), then drop those patches back in (in Kontakt QL).


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 4, 2020)

euripides said:


> I am using the portable K6.2.2 version.


dude - have you ever seen a "portabe" version on NI site ... ?


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 4, 2020)

Installing the KT6 2.2 update failed and deleted my previous version..I have tried every suggestion on the web, and 2 weeks later, still can't get it to install..


----------

